

Oracle Datacenter Crash - hcayless
http://www.digi.no/872910/oracles-datasenter-krasjet

======
hcayless
Google Translate does a decent job on the text:

"A number of Oracle's site is down for the count. This is certainly
Openoffice.org, Java.net and Netbeans.org. Visitors are greeted with the error
message "Error 503 - Service Unavailable. " The cause of the problems seem to
be a casualty in a data center in California, which should have happened
Tuesday night Norwegian time. - All the sites are down due to a catastrophic
failure in the cooling system, type the Oracle engineer Marco Walther in a
twitter message . The power is cut to the plant, which has now been down for
about 10 hours. According to Walther, it is unclear when the error in the data
center will be corrected. Project Kenai offers more detail on the matter. It
is said that a nedløsning for cooling in place on Wednesday afternoon,
California time. This means that the sites probably come up again until at
least tomorrow. In the meantime, the downtime consequences for software,
application server Glassfish. There is trouble logging into the management
console because of lack of access to the Java.net, according to @ netmikey .
He has written a blog post with a proposal for a configuration change that
allows the problem can be circumvented."

------
hcayless
The significant thing about this is that a major outage like this (which
started yesterday) doesn't seem to have been followed with any sort of
official acknowledgment by Oracle. Is that a sign of their
engagement/commitment to the Java community? Or am I being oversensitive?

